# Bearing replacement on steering gear shaft.....



## benmychree (Apr 15, 2018)

Were you not concerned with negating the heat treatment that such a part would have obviously had?  Failure of such a part would have large consequences both for the people involved in an accident, and for you as a matter of liability.  If someone ever came into my shop with any parts related to steering, I would not have taken on such work, other than possibly reaming kingpin bushings.  I did not have "products" insurance and never had any claims for damages, the result of being very careful of what I worked on.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice repair. Mike


----------



## f350ca (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice job Brino. The soot from a torch works for babbitt bearings too.

Greg


----------

